# Cobasys 288V Electric Vehicle Hybrid Bus NIMH Battery



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $995.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Thursday Apr-26-2012 8:09:24 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $1,200.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

